# Sir Vape KZN is Hiring



## Sir Vape (19/11/16)

Do you have a passion for vaping? If you do, here is your chance to work with one
of the leading vape companies in the industry. Sir Vape is looking for a shop
Manager and assistant to join their expanding team in KZN.

*
Applicants Must Have:
*
People Skills
Basic or Advanced Knowledge of Vaping Products Essential 
Presentable 
Computer Knowledge
Cope Under Pressure
Work With a Team & Solo
Maintain Stock Levels
Own Transport Essential
Maintain Order and Keep Work Area Tidy at All Times
Work Hours: Mon – Friday 7:30am to 5:00pm / Sat: 9:00am to 3:00pm / Public Holidays if Requested

If you have the above skills please email your CV through to sam@sirvape.co.za as soon as possible to arrange an interview. Please attach together with your CV a little write on your history with vaping and why you would like to work in the industry.

*We are looking for person / persons to start working in December 2016.*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine (22/12/16)

If I was un employed or retired, I would jump at the opportunity. I would be honored to work for such a jacked up, well managed company. And to sell something that saves lives gives me the biggest kick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

